# Unsolved/// LAN Speed Problem...



## Dipen01 (Mar 21, 2005)

hey guys..

  with reference to following two threads... 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14342&highlight= *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15477&highlight=

Finally am able to connect LAN between two PC's....

The only prob was i had to setup the LAN SPEED from 

Control Panel - Network - in Modem (Realtek in my case) Properties -   (cant remember more)

there were 4-6 options.. 

1) 10 HaLF DUPLEX..
2) 10 fULL DUPLEX
3) 100 hALF DUPLEX
4) 100 FULL DUPLEX
5) Auto..

when 1) / 2) is selected on both PC's we can share stuff.. in short lan is connected.at 10 MBPS...  but when 3) / 4) is done then LAN disconnects..when auto is selected it connects with 10MBPS ...

 ITS REAL SLOW YAAR.. Do anyone of ya know how can i configure so that i can connect to usual 100 MBPS LAN speed.. 

  i bought the LAN card just 1 month ago so i guess its of 10/100 MBPS...
appreaciate ur help..

 Cheers..
 Dipen


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok well now if i'm not mistaken 100Mbps i.e 100Mbps Base-T type specifically requires Cat 5 cabling which ranges to achieve 100 meters distance via twisted cabling structure.So hence if u have connected the Lan via regular Cat 3 cable then i dun suppose u will be able to connect at 100Mbps speeds for ur Lan card.....Since i aint no big Networking guru lets just leave the detailed explanation to the experts  (Btw just correct me if i'm wrong in this case


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont think he's using Cat3, I reckon he's using plain old Cat5/RJ-45 cabling.  But tell me, Dipen, how have you wired your computers together, via a crossover cable or via a hub/switch/router? 

Its best that you leave that setting in your Network Card properties to Auto-Negotiation. Trust me on this one. Do not go manual. If you're using a crossover cable, then unless you've got the 4 pairs (4 aders) wired together, the data transmission will be taking place at 10Mbps, not 100 Mbps. Also, if you're using a router or a switch, the same 4 pair rule applies. Get a new cable with all the pairs used and set it to Auto-Negotiation and you will get your 100Mbps (dont expect data to be transferred at 100Mbps though ) 
Also, make sure you get the latest drivers for your card from your manufacturer's website and not reply on the generic drivers. This is how I remember my network cabling, digen can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## digen (Mar 21, 2005)

From whatever little knowledge I've of networking digen says you are bang on target boss !

Btw on a different note,where the hell is the firewall tut you were going to post the other day mate?
Thou shall post the tut immediately & not post anything else in the forums till digen says so.lol


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahhh, long story, buddy. I swear by God I will post it tomorrow. I was trying to uninstall and reinstall ZAP from scratch and also include an iptables section for Linux users and it got way out of proportion, so am still working on trimming it and uploading the images to ImageShack and then cross-reffing the links. Will have it posted tomorrow, definitely. And thats a promise if I ever made one.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 21, 2005)

I think its a cable problem if both the cards are 100Mbps then there is no way that the connection is at 10Mbps. Replace the cross over cable also check the crimping i hope its not a bad crimp with long wires sticking out of the rj45 terminator. The twist per inch if reduced / removed bring down the lan speed.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey there...




			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Ok well now if i'm not mistaken 100Mbps i.e 100Mbps Base-T type specifically requires Cat 5 cabling which ranges to achieve 100 meters distance via twisted cabling structure.So hence if u have connected the Lan via regular Cat 3 cable then i dun suppose u will be able to connect at 100Mbps speeds for ur Lan card.....Since i aint no big Networking guru lets just leave the detailed explanation to the experts  (Btw just correct me if i'm wrong in this case



 Actually buddy.. i guess cable is not the prob... coz.. this is my frens cable which he used for nearly 6 months.. it gave 100 MBps speed...




> enoon:- Its best that you leave that setting in your Network Card properties to Auto-Negotiation. Trust me on this one. Do not go manual



buddy if i give it to auto it gives 10MBPS.... so i guess no difference in it..
 i havent installed..the drivers came with LAN card.. (i mean in floppy).. coz XP auto detected it...
   Can this be prob?.....



> pradeep:- I think its a cable problem if both the cards are 100Mbps then there is no way that the connection is at 10Mbps.



  actually one of the card is 100 mbps for sure.. as it was used for LAN before...(it was giving 100 mbps)... mine is new one... i doubt if  it is 10 mbps.. but in Modem properties there is option for 100mbps..the problem is when i select 100mbps full duplex... the connnection breaks..
   is there chances my card is 10 mbps.. i dont think 10mbps card are manuafactured..
   my card is PRONET but XP detects it as Realtek.. (i didnt get this).. or is there any way so that i can check if its 100/10 mbps...


   ONE more thing.. when i try to install drivers from that floppy.. theres no setup file.... so how do i install it..
   even when i select update driver from Device manager.. it doenst select that driver from folder...
   is there any other way...pls lemme know...


  Anywys.. thankx for ur help.. expecting solution on this...


   Cheers...
   Dipen


----------



## digen (Mar 24, 2005)

Well i'm bumping this thread upon request by dipen thru a pm.

I for sure sertainly dont understand why you are not able to get it working.I also believe its a hardware lapse at your end.Either the cable or the lan card/s.My suggestion to this problem of yours is dude "you gotta troubleshoot it with some trial error method in this case".
Borrow a few network cards from a friend if possible & get a proper CAT 5 with RJ45 connectors crimped properly by a technician ,it doesnt cost much you see.If the distance between the pc's is negligeble then you could get yourself a cat5 cable of appropriate length crimped from your local dealer. 
And oh yes install the drivers that come with the NIC card & not generic drivers from xp.For that you need to point it to the right location ..like say a floppy drive & yes it wont be a setup file.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Ok.. thanx... I will try this and let u know...*[/b]


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Dipen,

Forgive me if I missed this part, but how are the two PCs connected to each other?

1. Directly using a LAN (category 5) cable (crossover cable) between the two computers?
2. Using a 10 Mbps hub?
or
3. Using a 100 Mbps switch?

If you at doing No. 2 that could explain the 10 Mbps speed you are getting. Secondly, if one of the network cards (ethernet cards) are the 10 Mbps only variety, which is very rare these days, then too your network will continue to be at 10 Mbps.

Correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks,

DH


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey there..

   Am connecting thru Cat5 cable.. One of the Card is 100 Mbps for sure.. am not sure abt other..I purchased it 1 month ago..
   I also installed the drivers provided in floppy still when i tried at 100  Mbps Full Duplex/Half Duplex.. it gets disconnected..
    I have to again make it 10 mbps half/Full duplex to work.. so am stuck at 10..

    Cheers..
     Dipen


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

If its a new card, it will most definitely support 100 Mbps.  I repeat, leave the setting to Auto-Negotiation. It will select the speed automatically (be it 10 or 100. Ignore it if it selects 10 as long as you're able to connect) The minute your network supports 100Mbps, it will automatically make the switch. Did you get the cable tested and did you make sure that all the pairs are wired, instead of the default?


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey there...



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> did you make sure that all the pairs are wired, instead of the default?



 Didnt get this..??


 yeah.. this same cable was used previously by my frends and it was giving 100 Mbps.. so i guess it should not be the problem..

  Cheers..
   Dipen


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

The cable has four pairs of transmit and receive wires that all need to be wired for data transmission to take place at 100 Mbps, like I previously said in my first post here. Chances are that if the cable is damaged, the cable would transfer data at 10Mbps, not 100Mbps, which is why I asked you did you check the cable properly. Ask your cable tester to do a "continuity check" on the pairs.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey there..

 Can I do it myself.. coz i borrowed it from my frend and am not sure.. where from he purchased it..?
   Can there be another problem for this..?3

  Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## digen (Mar 26, 2005)

You can ask your local dealer,they usually have all the tools required like cable tester,crimping tool,multi meter.
Incase you can get these tools then you can carry out the test & also repair if anything has gone wrong,but I would seriously suggest to get them done from a expert.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey there...

  Well ,,i will take it to local dealer.. and check it..  and i guess that will be last thing ill do..
   yaar am so fed up of this problem... tried installing ... uninstalling and what not...
   at last kya kar sakte hai.. ill run it at 10Mbps... cant help it..
  Anyways.. thanx..


  Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 26, 2005)

If that doesnt work, then get yourself a new cable and when he's crimping it, ask him to make sure all 4 pairs are connected. It should cost around 50 bucks, I should think and you can be sure it will be a brand new cable with full support for 100Mbps.


----------

